# royal oak



## packplantpath (Feb 7, 2008)

My local Wally world has not had royal oak for the last 3 weeks.  Is it seasonal, or did they quit carrying it.  Before that, there was a pallet in the back.

Will they get more, it's good stuff?


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 7, 2008)

I know here they order it for the season....I bought four bags and some smoking wood from them at the end of the season.....they should be getting more soon....we hope!!


----------



## 3montes (Feb 7, 2008)

I just bought the last bag at my Wally world last weekend. But they were just starting to set up their summer seasonal section with all the grills etc. A week before I bought the last bag they had  about 6 bags. I hope they get it back in otherwise I have to go to Menards to get it. One of my pet peeves about Wally World is they will not always restock a product. Once it is gone you never know if you will find it there again.


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 7, 2008)

You folks do know that WalMart's ordering is controlled by their computerized ordering system?
If an item does not sell X amount in X time frame the computer does not reorder it. The store can override, but you must make a request. And then it is up to the management of the particular store to decide if the item merits reordering. They may decide against it.
What sells stays on the shelves.
They also consider a lot of things "seasonal", charcoal being one.
Same goes for Sam's Club.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 7, 2008)

Look for some Ozark Oak lump. I buy it from a hole in the wall grocery store and they always have it year round. I can't ever find it in the major grocery stores. 

 You may have to pound some pavement. The best lump is always where you least expect it.

Best choice lump is Royal Oak in a different package.

Here is the list of lump ratings.
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 7, 2008)

It's unfortunate, because everywhere local only carries cowboy brand, which I hate, or the king which I really only use for searing things occasionally and to line the bottom of my chimney so small lump doesn't fall through.  Only at walmart have I been able to find royal oak or any other lump for that matter.  Of course, I can go to BBQs galore and get their brand, which seems pretty good, but it's $15 a bag!


----------



## kratzx4 (Feb 7, 2008)

I also find my Royal Oak at GFS store. they always seem to have it. If you have one of this in your area, ya might try there


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have also seen royal oak at my local GFS, They had it in 20# bags. Menards also carries it in 8.8# bags. I will agree Royal Oak is way better than cowboy brand lump.

crewcab4x4


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ours keeps the grilling stuff out in the plant section in the winter.  You kinda gotta go dig for the stuff you wan't.  I grill all year long so I know where to go in the off season.  I would imagine each store would be different depending on the manager.


----------

